# Any R32 GTR Projects?



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Just putting this up to see if there are any GTR R32 projects/ spares repairs up for sale. If you do let me know as i might be interested in purchasing it.


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

How much of a 32GTR do you want to start with? 

Front end, back end or a bare shell?


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

UmaRB said:


> How much of a 32GTR do you want to start with?
> 
> Front end, back end or a bare shell?


Was looking for a car that has a blown engine or has been in an accident (nothing too severe), something along them lines.


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't have anything that suits your requirements unfortunately. 

GLWTS


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

I've got a partially finished Time Attack R32 standing here... It has alot of work put in, and very good parts already on it, only missing the powertrain.
PM me if you're interested.


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris_Gojira said:


> I've got a partially finished Time Attack R32 standing here... It has alot of work put in, and very good parts already on it, only missing the powertrain.
> PM me if you're interested.


Thanks for the reply, but i think i might have something.


----------

